# Yanmar newbie



## circlesun

Hello folks, just purchased a "grey" market Yanmar 2020D and it has run beautifully so far doing everything That I have asked of it and more. The great thing with the little tractor is it has saved my old body significant wear & tear in putting up a 2000 ft fence and all of the posts required with a post hole digger that came with the package as well as being stingy with the fuel. Run it over ten hours and the old fuel gage still shows a half a tank! I would like to know if anyone out there has tried the quick hitch attachments for the 3 point hitches and see if they are worthwhile since it is a real pain getting on an off to line up all of the implements each time you have to change. Appreciate any info I can get.

Thanks

Vearl
army


----------



## mark777

Wow, Great machine.

Love the 2020D. The YM2210 and YM2020 are about the best durable tractor Yanmar made in that HP range.

How do you like the power-shift and the 4WD?

What all did you get in the 'package' and who is your dealer?

RE the quick attach for the 3PH. I've heard good things but still use the lean over the seat method on my Yanmar(s). Still thinking about getting one though.

Welcome to TRACTORFORUM and have fun here...post some pic's when you get the chance....We love pictures.

Mark


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Vearl! I see Mark has already replied and given you some great info. Not much I can add to it but that Mark is the go to guy on Yanmars! Enjoy yourself here and make yourself at home. 

What type of fencing are you putting up? We are doing some fencing myself although I hired a guy to do it. Decided to go with high tensile fence with a few wires hot. We are in the worst drought on record here and the ground is like cement. The ground is really rocky which makes it even worse. 

I decided to let the fencing guy put up the fence which cost about $2.50 per foot which includes setting the fence posts in the ground. They have a hydraulic fence post driver which literally pounds the unsharpened flat ended fence post into the ground. The first 10 inches is hell but IF you can pound it in that far, the rest of the going is not bad. It amazed me that a fence post could be pounded into the ground with a flat/blunt end like that but they go in good and they are TIGHT once they are in. No need to tamp the soil around the post or back filling. I may try putting up some fence myself this fall or winter if we ever get any rain.


----------



## circlesun

Hey Mark, 

Love the Power Shift and the 4WD works great. Got a 5' box, 5' brush cutter, posthole digger w/ 6 & 12" auger, , Koyer 120 front end loader, & 5 ft landscape rake. The dealer is right here in town with a shop and mechanic. They do mostly internet sales, but have a showroom and garage right down the road from me. Name of the company is RCO Tractor.com. Their website is www.rcotractor.com. John & Stuart were great in both knowledge of the market but helping with everything from what I did and did not need. Really down to earth local guys. Anyway, thanlks for the welcome and I see from the posts that you seem to be the answer guy on alot of the issues. Particuliarly like what you did in the post that included the maintenance schedule you put together. Will post a couple pics the wife took last week. Thanks again for the warm welcome.

Vearl


----------



## circlesun

Chief, thanks for the welcome to the site. I am putting up a 48 inch Red Brand cattle mesh fence and three gates, two vehicle 18ft galvanized and 1 personnel gate, 6 ft. We have had alot of rain all at once here in Central Texas, over 10 inches in the last two months, but the problem I am having is rocks. I have put in 16 H posts in the corners consisting of the old standard 8" X 8 ' treated posts and then 180 of the 6.5' T stakes. Old posthole digger went through some shear pins especially with the 12" auger, but after two days and alot of cussing, I had all of them in and ready to start on the T posts. Costs for me to do it myself is about 90 cents a foot, but I am in no hurry and it is my hobby. 

Mainly bought the auger and post hole digger for planting small shrubs and stuff but it did a phenominal job other than the normal operator headspace problems.  

Well hope you guys get some rain soon and thanks again for the warm welcome.

Vearl


----------



## Aris_d

I just wanted to bump up this thread
Just in the process of purchasing similar tractor

Yanmar 2020D
one strange thing about it (and Id appreciate your thoughts) - its green whereas all the others Ive seen are red
I know, it seems minor but it does suggest either a rebuild or something I cant put my finger on at the moment

Does anyone know how much hydraulic fluid these tractors pump? is it enough to operate a small hoe?


----------



## bmaverick

Aris_d said:


> I just wanted to bump up this thread
> Just in the process of purchasing similar tractor
> 
> Yanmar 2020D
> one strange thing about it (and Id appreciate your thoughts) - its green whereas all the others Ive seen are red
> I know, it seems minor but it does suggest either a rebuild or something I cant put my finger on at the moment
> 
> Does anyone know how much hydraulic fluid these tractors pump? is it enough to operate a small hoe?


Aris, 

Welcome to the world of YANMAR. And YES, green is special. So special that back in it's day, farmers in Japan called them the Tree Frog machines.  

Smart move with the YM2020D. It has the PowerShift. The 3-cly engine runs much smoother vs. the 2-cly types. Some of the smaller YM machines like the YM1500 & YM1700 do pull single spade bottom plows. I have seen some pulling a double, but the soil has to be loose enough for that like eastern EU. 

As for the hydraulic fluid, John Deere J20C is used in these machines. One can use OE J20C or fluid that meets the J20C standard like the Universal Tractor Fluid at TSC. Just READ THE JUG first to verify.  

Need the Parts Manual? We have that here in the Resource Manger part of the site under CUT Tractors. 

There is a history of WHY some of the machines are GREEN. It goes back to the JD and Yanmar agreement back in the early 1970s.


----------



## Aris_d

bmaverick said:


> Aris,
> 
> Welcome to the world of YANMAR. And YES, green is special. So special that back in it's day, farmers in Japan called them the Tree Frog machines.
> 
> Smart move with the YM2020D. It has the PowerShift. The 3-cly engine runs much smoother vs. the 2-cly types. Some of the smaller YM machines like the YM1500 & YM1700 do pull single spade bottom plows. I have seen some pulling a double, but the soil has to be loose enough for that like eastern EU.
> 
> As for the hydraulic fluid, John Deere J20C is used in these machines. One can use OE J20C or fluid that meets the J20C standard like the Universal Tractor Fluid at TSC. Just READ THE JUG first to verify.
> 
> Need the Parts Manual? We have that here in the Resource Manger part of the site under CUT Tractors.
> 
> There is a history of WHY some of the machines are GREEN. It goes back to the JD and Yanmar agreement back in the early 1970s.


Thank you for your quick response bmaverick

Seems like the machine may point to a slightly more interesting story
as for the slang in using the word 'hoe' .... that is me being naive thinking 'hoe' referred to backhoe

I hoping to buy operate a small back hoe with this machine


----------



## bmaverick

Aris_d said:


> Thank you for your quick response bmaverick
> 
> Seems like the machine may point to a slightly more interesting story
> as for the slang in using the word 'hoe' .... that is me being naive thinking 'hoe' referred to backhoe
> 
> I hoping to buy operate a small back hoe with this machine


You will need the Yanmar YM BH under plate to put on the frame. These frames can't doing it along by any means. 

The YM2020 might be able to use the YM240/YM2000 sub-frame for a BH because Yanmar sold those machines OE like that.


----------



## Aris_d

Do you happen to know what a BH under plate looks like?
It may have one


----------



## bmaverick

Aris_d said:


> Do you happen to know what a BH under plate looks like?
> It may have one








Yanmar BackHoe Install







www.hoyetractor.com


----------



## bmaverick

Aris_d said:


> Do you happen to know what a BH under plate looks like?
> It may have one


They look similar to this one ...


----------



## bmaverick

Works like this , , , ,


----------



## Aris_d

That is extremely informative, thank you very much
I will check for that before moving forward.


----------



## bmaverick

Aris_d said:


> That is extremely informative, thank you very much
> I will check for that before moving forward.


Whilst looking, Woods also makes a sub-frame too. There has been talk at one time that Woods might of been the OE Yanmar BH manufacture.


----------

